# Alligator in surf



## surfbum420 (Mar 27, 2010)

I was surfing this morning around daybreak at 41st ave N in MB and while I was sitting there waiting for a wave Noticed what looked to be an alligator head surface about 20 yards out from where I was.. I couldnt even belive my eyes and thought maybe I was just seeing things but then I saw the tail come straight up out of the water and splash back down.. judging by the size of the tail the gator must have been around 12 to 15 feet.. totally freaked me out.. I had to get out of the water for 10 or 15 minutes and smoke a cigarette lol I didnt know what to think.. Anyone else ever see any gators in the ocean?


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

You're kidding, right?


----------



## surfbum420 (Mar 27, 2010)

not at all.. my mind is still boggled lol


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Check this out. Not just sharks in the surf.

http://www.postandcourier.com/news/2010/jul/14/gator-found-surf-hilton-head/


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

When I lived on the Isle of Palms back in the 80's, there was several reports of a gator in the surf. I never seen it myself but a section of the beach was shut down for a few days and the word was the gator was caught or killed during that time.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

You sure that's all you were smoking?


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> You sure that's all you were smoking?


lol!

OP,
i have never witnessed a gator in the surf myself, but there have been several atricles in the news about them popping up in the surf around here over the years.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I have seen 'em in the surf before. One was shot off of GCPier several years ago by DNR because they couldn't capture it. They say that when they get into salt water they go crazy from drinking salt water and cant be saved. Gators don't like salt water either, that's why they normally dont cross the causeway at Huntington Beach. They stay in the freshwater pond on the south of the bridge. At least that's what they tell me.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

The Skink said:


> At least that's what they tell me.



 You can talk to gators?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I've heard of it happening in huntington beach state park. Maybe they have a taste for mullet?


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*Gators.....*

Seen one at Cherry Grove Beach before about 20 yrs ago. Maybe 5ft long. Cleared the beach real fast of swimmers.....


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Several years ago (probably 20-25), we saw one swim out that channel between Pirateland and Lakewood campgrounds and go into the surf. We were on the Pirateland side, the tide was high, and we were tossing spoons for blues. It was scary, as that channel is not very wide, even at high tide. We got out of there. That is the one and only time I have ever seen one in the surf, but as I said, it swam out of that channel and into the ocean. It must have been about this time of year, too, because I remember that most of those campsites near the ocean were vacant (which is how it used to be a lot of the time in late Sept and Oct).

As for those freshwater ponds, back when the campground (Pland) used to let us have jon boats in there, I had one approaching my boat (a little 10-foot v-bottom and I was probably 14-15 at the time), and I made it to shore and climbed up on a gazebo beside a house that was behind or in those Longbay Estates.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Tried to find video of the one at Hilton Head earlier this year. Surprised I couldn't find one. It was on the national news not too long ago. Seems like there is one constant; S.C!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

It's actually unnatural for gators to be found in saltwater. Gators are freshwater creatures. There are saltwater crocs.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I actually saw a five footer this summer swim under the private pier at the end of cherry grove beach and swim up the beach. It was captured about a mile down the beach. Me and one other guy out there fishing when we saw it. People thought we were nuts until we showed them this article. http://www.wmbfnews.com/story/12673453/gator-in-ocean-draws-crowds-in-nmb?redirected=true They didnt capture him until 5pm and we saw him at 7am. Wish i had a king rig out that day would have been quite a fight.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Last year on Topsail Island we had about a 7'er cruising up and down the break for 2 or 3 days until wildlife came and removed him. He would come out on the beach, run folks away and then go swim some more. He came about 15' from our chair out front of the cottage and you can bet I let him have all the room he wanted. So, I know it to be true, as I have had more than one occasion to encounter them. 

The wildlife guys told me, it is not uncommon. They come from soundside and swim to kill parasites that get on them.


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

A few years ago, while fishing the Long Beach Pier (R.I.P.) I had to lift my stringer of fish out of the water to make way for a large gator that drifted right under me. It was a few days after a hurricane and I suppose that washed him out... he didn't look too healthy, but was alive.


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> You can talk to gators?


that got me roflmao man


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Alligator snared on Tybee North Beach.

I've frequently seen gators near Cockspur and other parts of the Savannah river system right at the mouth of the river, so it would make sense that some might wander.


----------



## tlong2002 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Sure is true*

This year in June my family and I was vacationing at Prince Resort and we noticed an animal control truck on the beach and several people around looking and pointing to the water, which we were in. 
A few minutes later the lifeguards sounded alarms to get out of the water, I was thinking shark.....nope.....alligator. It was only about 4' and he was just out looking for breakfast I guess.
So I, for one, have seen one with my own eyes.


----------



## surfnturf (Oct 17, 2009)

i have been shrimping frequetly this year in cowpens aka cape romain and seen lots o gators. They are in the ICWW and of course the whole way down alligator creek; all salt water. It appears they have definitely adapted to salt in this location. When I say lots i mean lots, when i was riding threw there a night with spotlight it was red dot everywhere. As they adapt we will hear lots more gator in the surf stories. by the way cowpens is way south of grand strand so tourists have no worries...yet. Keep sending out of state money our way!! Need to offset budget woes.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

*Gators cry*



dudeondacouch said:


> You can talk to gators?


I don't know about talking to gators, but I did see one cry December 5, 2009.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Guess ya'll never heard of "Salwater crocodiles"? Them big ole lizards do take to saltwater.:fishing:


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Guess ya'll never heard of "Salwater crocodiles"? Them big ole lizards do take to saltwater.:fishing:


alligators normally do not, though.


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

*Salt water will kill a gator eventually*

But here's one sunning itself in the Topsail Island surf last year.

http://www.starnewsonline.com/article/20090723/ARTICLES/907234002

Saw a video on this one. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Not too uncommon for gators to get out into the ocean. A man I used to work for now owns some property in Costa Rico and was bitten while surfing about 15 years ago or so. Seems the gators in the rivers will be pursuing food down the river and end up outside of an inlet and get their bearings mixed up and get lost in the ocean. I know Pats ankle looked like hell for about a month or two after his encounter.


----------

